# LPOP with glass windows or not



## Jegwyo (Jul 25, 2014)

So I finally convinced the family to retire the enclosed Harley trailer to make into a hunting cabin/ observation cabin. I'm working on cutting the sides open to install windows. Then I noticed that the windows on our house and shop were glinting in the sunlight. I have tons of single pane windows to use and am wondering if they shine as bad as dual pane"new" windows. Ideas would be great!


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

A screen on the outside can help :dunno:


----------



## bigg777 (Mar 18, 2013)

IMO,When finally located and actively manned, I would have serious reservations about glass windows on a LP/OP.

Not only is OPSEC in question and listening hampered but, shattered glass from a bullet adds to the dangers for the person in the post.

It would add comfort and convenience but that's not really the main goal of a LP/OP.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Slant the bottom of the windows in a bit (instead of installing them level) will take care of the glare problem.

Shards of flying glass will not be good for whoever is manning the post. Use plexiglass instead?


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

If (and a big if) things ever get so bad that you have to worry about someone shooting out your windows then you could tape the windows before hand. the tape would prevent fly glass shards (at least the greatest share of them).


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

From what I read, this is a hunting cabin. Deer don't _normally_ shoot back so I wouldn't worry about shards of glass. The sides of an enclosed trailer aren't bulletproof either.

Of all the hunting cabins I can think of, nobody does anything special to the glass. Once the animals get used to the structure being in place, they won't care.

Water puts off reflections as well but the deer still drink.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

ZoomZoom said:


> From what I read, this is a hunting cabin. Deer don't _normally_ shoot back so I wouldn't worry about shards of glass. ..


Ahh a different take on the OP hunting cabin/observation cabin.

Observation as in wildlife not for observing 2 legged predators.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

That's how I was reading it. If it were for the 2-legged kind, I would recommend something a lot stealthier and robust than an enclosed trailer dragged into the woods or field.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

ZoomZoom said:


> ... If it were for the 2-legged kind, I would recommend something a lot stealthier and robust than an enclosed trailer ....


True. Sloped sandbags covered with earth and local plants.


----------



## Jegwyo (Jul 25, 2014)

Oh trust me it's bullet proofing and disguise are not the issue. It is for both 2 and 4 leggers. Love the slanted glass idea. Windows will be on hinges to lift up and out of the way. However for mouse proofing and varying conditions the windows in my area are a must.
The trailer will be dug down into the ground and the top will be nearly covered with cedar trees. Just using the structure versus building one.
As for plexiglass what about that vinyl sheeting used for skylights in a barn?


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Jegwyo said:


> Oh trust me it's bullet proofing and disguise are not the issue. It is for both 2 and 4 leggers. Love the slanted glass idea. Windows will be on hinges to lift up and out of the way. However for mouse proofing and varying conditions the windows in my area are a must.
> The trailer will be dug down into the ground and the top will be nearly covered with cedar trees. Just using the structure versus building one.
> As for plexiglass what about that vinyl sheeting used for skylights in a barn?


I would go for a polycarbonate like Tuffak or Lexan as they provide some ballistic protection especially if placed at an angle. I have bounced .38's and some .357's off 1/4" Tuffak. I would suggest something thicker.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

For the windows, make sure they tilt inward.

There is a matt finish window tint but once applied, I don't think you can see through it. _But it would get rid of the glare.

_What you see on barn roofs is normally corrugated.It may be a bit hard to work with for regular windows.

If you're going with a plastic instead of glass, plexiglass normally won't last as long as polycarbonate. Plastic yellows faster and scratches easier.


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 29, 2014)

Well, I wouldn't tilt anything, I also wouldn't use standard windows in a trailer but if I did, they would be mounted straight and framed in. Used trailer windows aren't that much.

As to glare, I'd go down to a vinal sign shop, you know those that put signs on vehicles with art work that covers vehicle windows, you can see out but not in and you can get almost any color, including different cammo patterns and you won't have any glare.

If you're manning battle stations you can get bullet proof window film too. I wouldn't be in a small trailer if the SHTF, if I were really expecting that I'd have a trap door in the floor to slither away for a much better position. Bullets will go right through the walls.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Ozarker said:


> Well, I wouldn't tilt ...windows...they would be mounted straight and framed in....glare, I'd go down to a vinal sign shop, you know those that put signs on vehicles with art work that covers vehicle windows, you can see out but not in...


But that would cost additional money!

But would help with the camouflage aspect!


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Put the trailer under a shade tree and you would not get any glare


----------



## Jegwyo (Jul 25, 2014)

Structure is buried windows are installed with flat vinyl roofing which is available. For future reference. Gonna use sand bags and surround rock for further bullet proofing. Cedar trees covered it nicely. It is a truly awesome place no one can see it and it has nearly 360 views. With thousands of my own acres behind it. Ah a secure feeling.


----------

